
Determination of the Hubble Constant Based on the Tip of the Red Giant Branch - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.05922
======
magicalhippo
Just a few days before that paper, this[1] paper was released where they used
another independent method, which is in tension with the Planck results.
Apparently the paper linked in the submission lies smack in the middle, but
error bars prevents any firm conclusions.

There's some interesting discussion over at Physics Forums[2], including a
nice illustration of the tension between different approaches in post #16.

[1]: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.04869](https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.04869)

[2]: [https://www.physicsforums.com/threads/new-h0licow-result-
hub...](https://www.physicsforums.com/threads/new-h0licow-result-hubble-
constant-is-73-3-1-7-1-8-km-s-mpc.974648/)

